# Egonny's Sig Gallery



## Egonny (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to my sig gallery, comments are always welcome!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 5, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Snooby (Dec 5, 2008)

its nice. What is it from? a movie? I remember seeing that snowman somewhere


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice sig !

But I'm more for the gaming render sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the letters are usually bigger with my sigs, but for the rest, very good!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 5, 2008)

HokageNaruto said:
			
		

> its nice. What is it from? a movie? I remember seeing that snowman somewhere
> It's from my wallpaper
> 
> QUOTE(Satangel @ Dec 5 2008, 08:56 PM) Nice sig !
> ...


Yeah, normally i use game renders too, but i needed a change.
I keep my letters not so big, because then the sig is the focal, not the text.
I'll add all of my decent sigs(which is pretty much, I use Photoshop more then a year already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## damole (Dec 5, 2008)

Heh, double post?
Anyways, a very good sig! Very artsy. Haha. XD


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2008)

And I also don't like the color purple, which you'll prolly understand when you look at my location and think really hard


----------



## Egonny (Dec 5, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> And I also don't like the color purple, which you'll prolly understand when you look at my location and think really hard


LOL, then you'll know why i like that color!

Edit: All sigs are uploaded now


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're defying me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll keep you in mind ......


----------



## Intimidator88 (Dec 5, 2008)

All of them look pretty good man good job.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the Mario 3on3 signature. I never understood how to make that kind of signature D:


----------



## Galacta (Dec 5, 2008)

Dood you have talent.
Although the Boo Marop Text is pretty hard to read, for me.
Great Job!
They look amazing!


----------



## Rebound (Dec 6, 2008)

Woah your sigs are awesome, my favourites are the Toad and Mario Hoops Sigs


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow indeed, very very very nice work!
I've seen a lot of sigmakers, but you are definately one of the best I've ever seen !


----------



## Egonny (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I think I'll make a tut from the Mario Hoops 3-on-3 sig, many people seem to like it...


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 6, 2008)

Why oh why do I feel like I've seen that Ho-oh siggy quite a few times before? Oh and by the way, a word of advice, don't rely on C4Ds too much, that is all.



PS: Wanna have a battle sometime? It's been a while since I've actually spent more than 10 minutes in making a siggy, I seriously need motivation.


----------



## damole (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, very nice! I like the Mario Hoops one too.


----------

